# Any way to make this plane usable?



## Sprung (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm in need of some planes, especially a bench plane, but can't afford anything yet. (I would like to get, whenever possible, some good, old planes to restore and use.)

What I do have right now is a Stanley 110. I know, it's not a great plane by any means, and it's definitely not the bench plane I really need right now. It wasn't in too bad of shape when I got it, and I've been working on flattening the sole and getting the blade sharpened to make it usable. I did get it to a point where I got some shavings from it, and even used it on a project - and that was awesome! Just that little bit with the plane has made me want to get more into using hand tools, and I'm hoping to purchase some planes, hand saws, some real chisels, etc, when finances allow it.

However, when I went to do some more work on getting everything in good order, the lever cap screw, which was bent a little already when I got it, broke, rendering the plane useless.

Is there any way I can make this plane usable until whenever it is that I can afford to get some used planes to restore? I've got a project that I started that is now collecting dust until I can get a usable plane.

Thanks!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I'll have to look at that plane when I get back in the shop on Tue. I don't remember what the screw stud / post looks like. It may be possible drill, tap and thread a new stud in. 

If no one else had a solution before then I'll get back with you tue eve. In the mean time can you post a picture of the underside of te lever cap? It may even be possible to epoxy the old stud back as there is mainly compression forces as play.

The cost of the epoxy would be about what you can find new 110's for online - or around $5. Certainly less than the labor that would go into the repair as well.

Is there any sentimental reason for fixing this plane?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I've got one of those you can have if you cover shipping. It was given to me by a friend as a rehab project. I like my Woodriver low angle better, so I'm not using this one.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

you could also make a wooden wedge temporarily. I bought a 102 with a wooden wedge and used it until I found a cap.


----------



## Sprung (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks for the replies!

I know that a 110 is quite far from being the greatest plane available, but I picked it up super cheap to get some practice with the basics of doing some restore work on a plane, sharpening the blade, and getting a little idea of how to use one. From all the plane restore threads here, I'm convinced that when I'm able to buy some better planes that it won't be too difficult for me to restore them for use.

Firemedic - I'm at work right now and unable to get a picture of what the underside of the cap looks like. I did find a decent side view shot in a Google image search that gives a decent shot of what it looks like. The rest of the screw is gone - it's cast iron and broke off in the cap. As a last resort, I ended up having to get it out with an easy out, and it shattered in the process. There are no sentimental reasons for trying to fix it - just trying to get by with what I've got until I can afford to purchase some used planes that I can fix up.

Timetestedtools - Perhaps I'm inept at wedge making (which is highly likely), but after a few attempts I was unable to get a wedge made which would actually hold the blade in place well.

Sawdustfactory - Thank you for the generous offer! I'll send you a message with my address. Let me know your address and what I owe you for shipping and I'll get some money in the mail to you. There's no rush for me to get it right now - all of us are sick in our house right now, so I probably won't be in my workshop at all until next week.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

getting the right one is the best bet anyhow. These don't work to bad once they are tuned. Its best to get the blade set for a particular cut and just leave it.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Sprung, you don't have enough posts for PM yet, so shoot me your email in a visitor message and I'll get you my info.


----------



## Sprung (Oct 8, 2012)

sawdustfactory said:


> Sprung, you don't have enough posts for PM yet, so shoot me your email in a visitor message and I'll get you my info.


Should have a message from me there now. I'll be looking forward to making use of it! Didn't even get mine fully sharpened or setup yet when it broke.


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

timetestedtools said:


> you could also make a wooden wedge temporarily. I bought a 102 with a wooden wedge and used it until I found a cap.


This is exactly what I did with a little #102 that I dropped and broke the lever cap off. It now lives in my apron and is useful for easing edges, removing glue and paint spots, quite a few things.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sprung (Oct 8, 2012)

I gotta give a big thank you to sawdustfactory. Not only was he generous enough to send me a 110 that was collecting dust in his shop, he also sent me a newer Stanley bench plane that he said was also collecting dust - a #4 from looking up the numbers on it.

He said in the note he included that it's not a great plane. But that's of no concern to me - it's better than no plane and I will put it to good use. I've even made some curls with it already on a piece of scrap 2x4 - right after I took it out of the box the other day. Now I gotta beef up/finish my workbench sometime so it doesn't slide across the shop while using the plane because it's not heavy enough to stand up to planing!

I think I'm going to enjoy getting into using more hand tools!

Thanks again for your generosity, sawdustfactory! I'll try my best to pay it forward whenever the opportunity presents itself - either in the realm of woodworking or elsewhere.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Kudo's to sawdustfactory for passing on the planes. :thumbsup:

Congratulations on your new planes. 

Next step is to spend some time looking into how to sharpen the blade. Lots of information on the internet, in books as well as earlier threads on the forum.

If you do use the planes, they will soon need to be sharpened.

Making nice fluffy shavings on a hand plane can sometimes be therapy.

I hope it does get you on the road to using some hand tools. Just be aware, it can be addictive.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Sawdustfactory!


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Awesome. Love this community.


----------

